# EMERGENCY: 2 friendly KITTENS going to shelter TODAY!



## APBT_Fanatic (Jul 29, 2010)

No this is not spam, and sorry if it's in the wrong section, but I am working my butt off trying to help these kittens before they are dumped at the shelter to die. PLEASE read their plea below and contact me at [email protected] if you can help! We are currently full and do not have room to take on these two kittens.

From: Leash Animal Rescue <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Thu, July 29, 2010 1:02:09 AM
Subject: EMERGENCY: 2 friendly KITTENS going to shelter TODAY!

CROSS POST FAR AND WIDE!!!!

We got a call from somebody who found two male approx. 5 month old kittens. One is all black with green eyes and the other is black and white. 

The individual who found them WILL be dumping them at the shelter today, Thursday, (where they be killed) if we can not find them homes NOW. They had a home lined up who was scheduled to pick them up today, but they JUST flaked, and these poor kittens are now screwed!

We are trying to delay their shelter impounds for as long as possible, but they had already called animal control out yesterday (Wednesday) to pick them up, but thankfully called them off when we thought there was an interested party for them. TODAY IS IT! They will go to the shelter, and they will probably not make it back out alive.

If you are interested in one or both of these kittens, or would like more info/pics, please contact us IMMEDIATELY! I wish we could take them on but we are full, so I am doing the best I can to help find another situation for them.

THEY ARE VERY SWEET, FRIENDLY KITTENS WHO WOULD MAKE GREAT FAMILY PETS! 

Thank you,

Kelly
President-Founder
~LEASH Animal Rescue~
[email protected]
www.leashanimalrescue.org


----------



## chadk (Jul 29, 2010)

Best of luck with that.

I find it weird how a place called a 'shelter' is really the opposite. Instead of providing protection, safety, care, you get caged and killed. Reminds me of 'planned parenthood' and 'family planning'...


----------



## dmmj (Jul 29, 2010)

I read somewhere that LA county is killing like 1700 cats and dogs a month in their "shelters". I also don't see how a place that kills so many animals can be called a shelter. I would help but I got 4 cats already .


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Jul 29, 2010)

The shelters around here are HORRIBLY high kill.

I have gotten a few emails for these kittens, but thankfully one of our wonderful donors is going to be rescuing them! We will be transporting them to him this evening!


----------



## Candy (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm glad to hear this. Are you in California?  I am absolutely amazed at how wonderful people like you are. I just went to your website just to take a look at your animals and was quite taken back by some of the stories. They are so lucky that you're helping them. God Bless.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Jul 29, 2010)

Thank you! Yes, we are located in California, in the Los Angeles area. We foster out and adopt out to the entire So Cal area.


----------



## Itort (Jul 29, 2010)

This all reminds of what my dog groomer told me. Her dog washer came to her after quitting the local "humane" society. The was a case of "rescueing" a pregnant cat, allowing her to give birth, and then destroying her and the litter. The reason was that the state pays a stipend for each "feral" cat destroyed. When he objected, he was told the shelter needed the money and it was a common practice. He quit and took a lower paying job but kept his integraty. Oh yes also, the shelter lost a thousand dollar a year donation from our local cat club.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 29, 2010)

2 years ago I tried unsuccesfully to have california become a no kill state. I did this on my own and it failed miserably, I posted on CL and other sites asking people to just sign up not asking for money or anything else, and I only got one response. It is sad cause alot of great animals are bing destroyed for very flimsy reasons most of the time. I was even willing to work with P.E.T.A but to no avail.


----------



## terryo (Jul 29, 2010)

Kelly, I just looked at your web site, and couldn't help crying while reading some of the stories. Some of the dog stories were real horror stories. I just wanted to say God Bless you for the wonderful work that you are doing.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Jul 30, 2010)

Thank you Terryo!


----------

